# 1972 Massey Ferguson 165 Diesel - Missing Hydraulic Pump



## Sthomas (May 12, 2019)

Massey Ferguson 165
Tractor was born May 15th - 1972 based on serial#
Made in Canada.
Non - MultiPower
Has lever on left side with Ground, Neutral, and Independent.
Levers on right side for draft, lift, and response

Has an external front end hydraulic pump that powers a backhoe and the front end loader and they work fine. Decided to disconnect the backhoe and test the PTO and three point lift. PTO only spins when in ground gear the tractor is moving. Three point does not go up or down. I drained the gear oil, opened the round side cover and reached in and found it has no hydraulic pump. I can see the linkage but the pump is definitely not there. Called the local MF dealer and he laughed a bit and said it was going to be difficult to figure out which pump it originally had and finding parts that may be missing. He said bring it in and he should be able to figure it out. Problem is he charged me 400.00 for a few parts and so I am afraid if I take it to him I could be spending way more than it is worth. I found several hydraulic pumps online for under $250.00 but there seems to be a few differences. I have an IT manual, and service manual. the top hydraulic cover part# is 1861 320M1. Anyone know what pump I need or how to figure out which one I need. Looks like one pump has a horizontal relief valve and the other one has a vertical relief value.

Also, anyone give me advice on whether I should even attempt to fix this thing. I wouldn't mind spending up to $1000.00 to get it fixed if I was confident it would work after spending the cash, and that I could obtain the proper parts. I have pulled motors from cars, replaced transmissions and am a pretty good mechanic.

I can still use the backhoe and the loader but would love to get the hydraulics on the three point working so I could till and use a post hole digger, etc.
View attachment 54021


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Go to www.agcopartsbooks.com enter as a guest search for 165 that might help eliminate a few pumps and help you zero in on one that will work. Just have your serial number handy and of course I see you have the cover number, but also you have to know if the tractor has pressure control. You can find that by looking at the levers for the hitch. If they only have draft and position you don't have pressure control. If you don't have pressure control and buy a new pump be sure to check and be sure there is a relief valve installed. I didn't do it but I am aware of someone who didn't check for a relief valve and split the rear housing!!!  Also be sure if you locate parts be sure you have the front coupling, the support pins that hold the pump in place and the standpipe. As for more help some of the tractor salvage yards might be able to help also. www.wengers.com Meyerstown, Pa 800 451-5240--- Nolts Newville Pa 717 776 6242---MM Weaver Leola Pa www.mmweaver.com 717 656 2321. Just a note I worked at a Massey dealer from 67 to 89 and don't ever remember seeing a vertical relief valve. The biggest difference I see in the pumps is weather the end of the input shaft is 10 or 21 spline Hope all this helps a little.


----------

